# Sources for Oberonia species



## Gcroz (Sep 5, 2013)

So, while Cattleyas will still be my passion, followed by Phrags., I'm currently infatuated with Oberonia species. I currently have a small collection of 7 species plants, although based on IOSPE, at least one of them may be mis-labeled. I'm also working on a presentation for orchid society talks and possible an article in the future.

Here is my problem, I seem to have exhausted all the currently available plants from vendors. Does anyone know of any international vendors or USA vendors/collectors that have a large selection of oberonia species. I'm beginning to feel like this may be a shot in the dark, but this board has a large reach.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## abax (Sep 5, 2013)

Have you tried Andy's and/or Oak Hill Gardens (or whatever it's called now)? Sometimes Mr. Lin at Big Leaf has interesting things tucked away.
It's worth an email anyway.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 6, 2013)

I know you've gotten what J&L has, right?


----------



## Gcroz (Sep 6, 2013)

NYEric said:


> I know you've gotten what J&L has, right?



yep, and they're tired of me pestering them for new!

Actually, my best Oberonia was my first that I got from J&L. Oberonia anthropophora.. every year it triples in size and triples its spikes! Most of my specimens have come from them... in fact, all but one.

I cleaned Andy's out of what they had but will try Mr. Lin and see!


----------

